# Spring planting cartoon



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

Saw this and had to share it.


----------



## Orchard6 (Apr 30, 2014)

Let's not forget about this!


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Lewis Ranch said:


> Saw this and had to share it.


That's what it was around here last year. A lot of fallowed fields never planted. This year they have had lots of time already in the fields. Could use some rain now.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Lewis Ranch said:


> Saw this and had to share it.


That's the way we do it here between the rivers.

Ralph


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Both of those are good ones. It was that wet here in 2011, 2013, and 2014. This year is looking much better. Dads only been stuck twice so far. Same spot both times. Don't know why he thought he could put anhydrous down through that spot when he was stuck in there with the disk not but a week ago.


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

It's a swamp here we have had plenty of rain for now. I actually cut some hay today and hope to get it dry by Monday before the next 10 days of rain


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Orchard6 said:


> Let's not forget about this!


I don't have to text to get this. I would just fall asleep planting.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

IH 1586 said:


> I don't have to text to get this. I would just fall asleep planting.


More crop in a crooked row... LOL

Later! OL JR


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

That is what my uncle said. The field was across the road from his house, half mile long and I would fall asleep planting it, stop at the back and take a nap and I couldn't make it another round before I would start falling asleep again. 4 rows straight and 4 rows crooked.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

IH 1586 said:


> I don't have to text to get this. I would just fall asleep planting.


Plowing, fitting ground, tedding and raking can put me to sleep. Tedding hay is probably the worst


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Bgriffin856 said:


> Plowing, fitting ground, tedding and raking can put me to sleep. Tedding hay is probably the worst


Get a bigger tedder, it helps.


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

I can fall asleep redding, definitely not plowing. To busy trying to keep tractor straight. Mold boarding anyways


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

I fall asleep even plowing. When I was younger



sethd11 said:


> I can fall asleep redding, definitely not plowing. To busy trying to keep tractor straight. Mold boarding anyways


I can fall asleep plowing. When I was younger I would wake up in time to turn without taking out fence, drop the plows and doze off again. I don't know how I didn't hit anything.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

The worst for me was cultivating. Couldn't afford to fall asleep so once in a while had to take a 2:30 PM siesta under the tractor for a few minutes at the back end of the field. Thanks to Round Up I don't cultivate much anymore.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

When moldboarding just drop the tire in the furrow and you got auto steer for the most part. Just seems like if the tempature is just right it makes it hard to stay awake no matter what. Well not really sleeping just more like dozing and hard to keep the eyes open

Barnrope, I've heard of the same thing about cultivating. Usually when I am doing it trying to keep from running over corn keeps me awake. Especially with sidehills, irregularly shaped fields and equipment drift plus the tractor just fits down the rows. It can be a handful at times


----------

